

Tax Waste, Not Work - known
http://www.ppionline.org/ppi_ci.cfm?knlgAreaID=125&subsecID=165&contentID=251213

======
blintson
tl;dr: Let's tax carbon emissions and give the money to old people.

Date: 2/11/2003

I recommend downvoting this; it's a fluff piece written by the president of a
lobbyist group that wants a cap & trade carbon credit system.

